# mesh grille install



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

hey, i was wondering what exactly the mesh grille install requires doing? how long has it taken any of you to do it? also, what is a good price to pay for the mesh grille? thanks a ton!


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

You can get gutter guard from home depot, it is like 5 dollars for 5 pieces and you can do grill and bumpers and whatever else and still have more mesh for another car, it looks good too.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I used a small drill bit, and some small zip ties. Just cut the mesh about two inches bigger than the hole you are trying to cover, then drill small holes in the bumper and use the zip ties to attach the grill. Then bend the edges around the back of the hole.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the better way to do it is use a caulking gun and waterproof silicone based glue, you smear it all over the inside lip you bend the mesh over then caulk over it. this ensures that its bonded down everywhere, and you wont have to use zip ties or drill holes in any of your parts.

Kragen and pepboys now sell anodized colored heavy gauge grille mesh as well, its like 30 bucks but it should be enough to do your whole bumper. looks a bit better than the gutter mesh you buy at a supply store cause that stuff is pretty fine, and hard to see from distances. during the night it can look like you have no grille at all.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i got my mesh grille from kragen a while back, they're from APC, i zip tied mine to the grille but i would try what nissantuner suggested cuz zip ties will loosen up after a while, as i discovered after travelling from sf to fl.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

dont get gipped by buying the APC "grills" you can get the same exact stuff from Home Depot for $3. i went to Pep Boys and they were selling 12' by 3' for $40. i got a sheet 4-5 times as big at Home Depot for $3. then i sprayed it the color of my car.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Can someone post up pictures of their b14's with a mesh grill? And also I'm an idiot and don't quite understand what you mean by pushing the mesh through the hole...how big of a hole is this? If you mean the individual little pieces of wire that sticks out from where you cut the mesh into the hole...isnt that too weak of a support? Some pictures of what a mesh grill installation would prevent further stupidity from me. Thanks.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> *Can someone post up pictures of their b14's with a mesh grill? And also I'm an idiot and don't quite understand what you mean by pushing the mesh through the hole...how big of a hole is this? If you mean the individual little pieces of wire that sticks out from where you cut the mesh into the hole...isnt that too weak of a support? Some pictures of what a mesh grill installation would prevent further stupidity from me. Thanks. *


Are somebody going to post mesh grill pic...


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*my mesh grill*


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats a very interesting grille ^^^ what made u come up with that design??


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

here's my grille. its kinda ghetto but what ever works.. i'll take a new'r pik. that pik is kinda skrawngy lookin.. well the kar is kinda. but.. just look at the grille not the kar. haha <img src="http://www.geocities.com/fazed_azn_boie/sentra1.jpg"></img>

copy 'n paste the link iono hwo to do the kode. kause it works when i see it but' check it out again.. later


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hmm that is an interesting grill, not sure if I like it yet, but it is unique and there is a lot to be said for that


----------

